# Exchange 2003 Server aufsetzen und Dienste testen



## Grafixboy (3. März 2005)

Hallo liebe Tutorialer 

Ich habe die Aufgabe in einer Firma ein Netzwerk mit einem derzeitigen KEN -Server in ein Netzwerk mit "Exchange Server 2003" (SmallBuisnessServer) umzumorksen.
In Zukunft soll nicht nur der Mailverkehr über den Server laufen sondern auch "Outlook 2000" (Kontakte, Aufgaben, Mail und Kalender).

Kontakte, Aufgaben, Mail und Kalender sollen in Zukunft gemeinsam nutzbar sein.
Bis jetzt habe ich auf einem Test-Server den SBS mit Exchange installiert.
Habe 7 Benutzer mit Postfächern angelegt. Mehr nicht.
Habe nicht all zuviel Zeit.

1.a)Jetzt stellt sich mir erst einmal die Frage welche Dienste müssen auf dem Server installiert sein um meine zukünftigen Pläne zu realisieren.

   b)Und welche Dienste auf den Clients.

2.a)Und wie kann ich jeden dieser Dienste auf funktion testen.
   b)Villeicht gibt zum testen ja ein Tool.

3.)Was wäre noch ratsam zu machen mal abgesehen von den Rechten.

Bin noch nicht wirklich weit gekommen aber mit eurer Hilfe komme ich bestimmt weiter.
Danke.  ;-) 

Gruß @all von Grafixboy


----------



## uemit1981 (17. März 2005)

1a.)
MSExchangeMGMT, MSExchangeSA, MSExchangeMTA, RESvc, MSExchangeIS, IMAP4Svc, POP3Svc, MSSEARCH, IIS
 Diese dienste sind generell für den Exchange gebrauch nötig. Mir ist leidern icht bekannt ob du alles gmeinsam nutzen kannst aber diese einstellungen findest du im kontextmenü der Benutzer.

 1b.)
 Hier brauchst du nur Outlook zu starten und es richtig mit Exchange connecten.

 2a und b)
 Sollte sich erübrigen denn wenn einer der dienste ausfallen sollte meldet sich exchange

 3)
 Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du einen ordentlich konfigurierten DC mit ordentlich konfiguriertem DNS hast. Ich würde nun in der DNS-Zone z.B. einen eintrag vornehmen der auf den server verweist. Dann musst du nicht immer die IP verwenden.
 Bei der installation des exchange solltest du domainprep und forrestprep ausgeführt haben. Die bereiten nämlich dein Active Directory auf einige änderungen vor.

 Falls du Fragen hast kannst du es mal hier posten. Habe die Software die du braucht in 120tage versionen da. Dort könnte ich das alles mal testen.
 Gruß


----------



## Grafixboy (17. März 2005)

Danke erstmal für deine Antwort uemit1981

Obwohl mein Praktikums-Projekt beinahe abgeschlossen ist 
und ich mich mit hängen und wirken so duchgebissen habe so
muss ich ja immer noch eine Projektarbeit schreiben.
Du hast nicht zufällig eine Brauchbare Dokumentation über 
dieses Thema.

Oder brauchbare ebook-literatur welche du mir zur verfügung stellen könntest?
Manchmal sind ja solche Aktionen wo sie kostenlos ein paar brauchbare ebooks
zu kostenlosen Download anbieten.

Für alle interessierten hier mal ein paar Links:
Exchange:
www.sbspraxis.de
www.msexchangefaq.de
www.netzwerke-in-schulen.de (auch ganz interessant gerade für Anfänger)
playground.doesntexist.org
www.microsoft.com/exchange
www.experts-exchange.com

Outlook
www.docoutlook.de/
www.planet-outlook.de
www.outlook-net.de
www.outlook-calendars.de
www.outlookcode.com
www.office-secrets.de

Gruß


----------



## uemit1981 (17. März 2005)

hi, habe leider keine ebooks.
 Aber dein Link www.ms*exchange*faq.de ist ganz edel. Dort solltest du mal nachsehen.


----------



## Grafixboy (18. März 2005)

Hi


> hi, habe leider keine ebooks.
> Aber dein Link http://www.msexchangefaq.de ist ganz edel. Dort solltest du mal nachsehen



Ja ich weiß das ist auch der Beste deutschsprachige Link bezüglich Exchange.
Leider ist aber gerade bei "Exchange 2003" noch nicht alles komplett naja mach halt auch nur einer alleine. Frank Carius
Aber der hat es drauf und versteht was er da tut.
Auch mein persönlicher Favorit.

Eine englischsprachige super exchange-seite such ich allerdings noch so zumindest auf dem Niveau der msexchangefaq-seite bist du vielleicht da fündig geworden außer die von microsoft. 

PS: Die Links oben funktionieren jetzt auch.
sorry  aber ich hatte hier vorher noch keine verwendet.

Wo werden eigentlich die Eingehenden Mails auf dem "Exchange Server 2003" zwischengespeichert (Pfadangabe)?

Gruß


----------



## uemit1981 (19. März 2005)

Hi, also zwischengespeichert werden die Mails nicht. Du hast einmal den öffentlichen Ordner und den Privaten Ordner. Outlook greift über den Exchange Server immer auf diese Ordner zu.
 Ich weiss leider nicht mehr genau wie die heissen aber die endung sollte *.edb sein glaube ich. Finden solltest du die unter deinem Exchange Ordner unter Programme.

  [edit]
 Ich bekomme heute eine Mail in der 2 Exchangebücher sein werden. Die kann ich dir auch gerne mal übermitteln wenn du magst. Musst mir nur deine E-Mail per PN zu kommen lassen.
  [/edit]

    Gruß


----------



## Grafixboy (1. April 2005)

Das Buch von M&T ist echt spitze schade das mir das nicht schon 2-3 Monate eher in die Hände gefallen ist. Da hätte ich mir einiges ersparen können. Danke uemit  ;-) 
PS uemit du hast Post schau mal vielleicht kanst du ja eines der ebooks gebrauchen.

cu
MfG Grafixboy


----------



## uemit1981 (3. April 2005)

Danke habe ich eben bekommen.
 War leider unterwegs und keine zeit gehabt.
 Gruß


----------

